# ceilingmax. who's used it?



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a finished basement job coming up, and to be honest. most of the time i have ever finished a basement the customer wanted drywall on the ceiling and we put access panels where cleanouts and other vital items were located. this one the guy wants a zero clearance ceiling because he has radiant floor heat and wants constant access without losing several inches of his ceiling for a dropped ceiling. 

Has anyone used the ceilingmax brand system? seems pretty straight forward but i want to know that it's decent quality and looks good when done.

thanks!
Dan


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

ttt no one???


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Not ignoring you,
never heard of it,
no idea....


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

ok. just figured out of all the members here, i'd find someone who has worked with it, to see if it's a good quality system and will look good. and not compromise the ceiling height like a dropped system does.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://forum.doityourself.com/showthread.php?t=186110

Judging by their web site,
pretty girls with eye-protection
like it! :laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I know this is a zombie thread that I dug up but I am currently installing this ceiling system, and wanted everyone to know what a bear this stuff is to work with. 

They give a sheet of instructions with the product (two sides) and the other half is in some gobbledygook language :whistling:

Like stated above they show a decent looking woman in safety glasses installing this on perfectly level engineered floor joists, I assume that is to con you in to thinking it's just sooooo easy.

The basement reno we are working on has floor joists that twist and corkscrew and undulate like no tomorrow. Every little hoop-de-doo shows up and prevents the system from going in straight and level (expected) but the main tracks have zero rigidity to at least help keep everything in a line. 

Any little hiccup in the mains causes the whole line to look like a dog's breakfast.

I will say that after some trial and error, we have found a system that seems to be working for us.

If I ever have to use this stuff again, it will be too soon.

</end rant>


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info:thumbup:. I looked at using it for a basement laundry room last winter but ended up using a regular dropped ceiling down 4" from joists.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

This stuff looks so bad that the homeowner has completely changed gears and decided against it. Its coming down.

Happy days are here again!!!


----------

